
Google swallows 11,000 novels to improve AI's conversation - sixhobbits
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/sep/28/google-swallows-11000-novels-to-improve-ais-conversation
======
jmcdiesel
But when google consumes the content of the book and lists it in their search
engine to be discoverable and lead to sales, they don't seem to have a problem
with that... right?

